# If you went to a deserted island....



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 6, 2002)

what would you bring with you


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 6, 2002)

*i would bring*

my computer, a cell phone, to call for food and batteries to keep everything running


----------



## Goldberry344 (Oct 6, 2002)

i think that if i were ona deserted island,i wouldnt have time to plan on bringing stuff.

however,
i wouldnt bring a cell phone. there probably wouldnt be any service.

id bring a lap top with internet conection.
my 3 best buddies (they count as one thing, mkay?)
food. water. LOTR, the hobbit and the sil.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 6, 2002)

id bring a lifetime supply of food, water, clothes, and Bill Gates House.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Oct 6, 2002)

If i found i myself on a deserted island i'd probably bring........ up my last meal.
Then lie helpless on the beach until someone rescued me or sea-gulls ate me OR BOTH!!


----------



## Beorn (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *If i found i myself on a deserted island i'd probably bring........ up my last meal.
> Then lie helpless on the beach until someone rescued me or sea-gulls ate me OR BOTH!!  *



Last I checked, Sea Gulls picking you to death would not count as rescue 

I would probably take a few FedEx boxes, a volleyball, a flashlight, and some other stuff


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 6, 2002)

and marker to draw a nice little face on wilson.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Last I checked, Sea Gulls picking you to death would not count as rescue ;*



Exactly, rescue/death , same thing when on a deserted island


----------



## Khamul (Oct 6, 2002)

A girl, a big house, water purifier, a really big bridge, a car, lots of gas, soda, bathing suit, boat, my computer, a couple hundred power generators, a couple servants, big screen tv, satellite dish.

I wonder how long I could last in the awful conditions.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 6, 2002)

Beorn, don't forget the metal sheets with angel wings on them so you can escape!
But you'd lose Wilson in the process...  

Let me think... I would bring...
Some sort of electronic tracking device so I could get picked up and rescued. 

Or, if that's not allowed, I'd take a knife, whetstone, fishing net, rope, and sturdy shoes. If I really wanted to go bare bones, I'd take just the knife (assuming I could use a regular stone to sharpen it).


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *If i found i myself on a deserted island i'd probably bring........ up my last meal.
> Then lie helpless on the beach until someone rescued me or sea-gulls ate me OR BOTH!!  *



Excellent


----------



## Beorn (Oct 6, 2002)

*laughs at everyone*

If you *went* to a deserted island? So, we all chose to go to a deserted island and get killed or live a miserable existence...


----------



## Uminya (Oct 6, 2002)

The question is kinda strange, because nobody (well, almost nobody) would purposfully strand themself on a deserted island, and second, if you were accidentally stranded, you wouldn't be able to choose what you had. If you were to ask what I'd *want* to have, I would say I want a knife, a magnifying glass, a hatchet, and a special someone


----------



## Eliot (Oct 6, 2002)

All I'd bring is a helicopter and plenty of chopper fuel.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *and marker to draw a nice little face on wilson. *



Tom Hanks used blood.


I think I'd bring Snaga...*grins* If that's ok with him. If not...then I guess that Oliver bloke from Oliver's Twists on the Food Channel will have to do.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 8, 2002)

hmm the best one so far is the hellicopter one


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

This is assuming you want to get OFF the deserted island...

Not off on....


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Tom Hanks used blood.
> 
> 
> I think I'd bring Snaga...*grins* If that's ok with him. If not...then I guess that Oliver bloke from Oliver's Twists on the Food Channel will have to do.  *



That guy oliver is sooo cool. atleast he isn't like Emeril who says BAM every time he puts something in the fring pan.  

Ok, i'd bring...
a laptop, Barns and Noble (Booksellers), a guy( dunno who yet) *glances up at the little thingy under her name and sighs*, changes of clothes, a swimsuit, a mirror,a boom box,all of the CD's i can carry, and a hula skirt to dance the night away!!!  (oh Yah!!!!)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

I know...I quite fancy that Oliver bloke. Me mum says he's a nutter and she doesn't like his programme (am I British yet?! That alone should get me in!!!) but I don't care...he's ace if you ask me. 

But seriously...I would bring to my island: My CD/Mp3 collection...and a workable downloading program with access to more music all the time. A solar powered stereo. My book collection. (It's huge!) My guitars, my journal, and my musicbook...which is a journal that I've written random guitar tab and songs I've written or just played down in. 

And of course a guy...who we do not know yet...but if nobody steps up to the plate...yeah...Oliver would be MORE Than ok.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 12, 2002)

My best friend, the guy I have a crush on, and the red headed twins... I've thought this all out before..

A life time supply of paper and pencils, the Lord of the Rings, and a pastor for when the boy I have a crush on finally comes around and we get married beneath a palm tree...

and a cool binkini... seeing as we'll be on an island I'll probably lose some weight... it might help the boy come around so we can get the preacher in on things...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 12, 2002)

if I went to a deserted island i'd kick out gilligan


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 12, 2002)

AND GINGER!!! What did she ever do worthwhile?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 12, 2002)

Distract people from the reality of stranded..and Mrs Howe


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2002)

hmhmhm...I would definatly need a guitar, a cd player, and if i could take a person Paul McCartney or maybe Jimmy Page or Rob Thomas (need them to sing after my cd player ran out of batteries).
I guess if i needed one thing for survival that would be string or rope...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 14, 2002)

I guess I'd also want to bring Radiohead with me...just because how cool would it be to have Thom Yorke singing for me whenever I want...
And I'd want to jam with them too I guess...

On second thought...nevermind...because if I brought Radiohead I'd have to bring SDRE...and then I'd want Death Cab...and if I brought Death Cab I'd have to have Dashboard Confessional...and that'd just lead to a mess and my island would be too crowded...

So maybe I could have magic pockets on the island!
YES! I'd bring magic pockets so that when I wanted a band I could pull them out...and when I didn't want the band I could put them away.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 14, 2002)

Well, if I went to a deserted island WILLINGLY I would bring...a nice house, completely stocked with all the food I'll ever need (hmm, I'm gonna need a pretty big basement), my book collection, all my other personal stuff (bed, clothes, ect.), some squishy couches, a big TV so I can watch FotR over and over, and my dream guy-blonde hair, green eyes (plus all that lovely personality stuff that some people overlook)! 

If I was stuck on an island I'd want to have...a knife, a string, flint and steel, oh and a knife sharpener.

Deserted islands are fun!!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 15, 2002)

Not as much fun as Desserted islands...

get it!?!?!?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes...quite.

But I think you'd make yourself pretty sick if you were really stuck on a DeSSerted island, dear Elgee.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 16, 2002)

That's the idea... an island of ice cream in a sea of Dr Pepper...


----------



## Tyaronumen (Oct 16, 2002)

Sounds awfully sticky...!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 16, 2002)

Ooh...or how about an island of whipped cream with a sea of chocolate sauce...and strawberries EVERYWHERE!!!

*licks her lips*


----------



## Eliot (Oct 16, 2002)

Or how about a sea of water and a island of sand!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 16, 2002)

That'd be a deSerted island!

I'm on a deSSerted island here!

besides...do you have any IDEA how much fun whipped cream and chocolate sauce and strawberries can be?!?!


----------



## Eliot (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah, and you could have a banana split boat! But if you ate it you would sink


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 17, 2002)

decisions, decsions, decisions

Sand just doesn't taste very good.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

If I went to a deSSerted island I'd bring a lover and a spoon!
CHEERS!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Oct 18, 2002)

A Mobile Phone, Matches, Ration Packs, A pistol, A hexy burner, heximene cubes


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Oct 18, 2002)

I would bring the love of my life, who ever that would be lol,

and a lifetime supply of food.


----------



## Snaga (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tom_bombadil _
> *A Mobile Phone, Matches, Ration Packs, A pistol, A hexy burner, heximene cubes *


 Just wondering... what's the pistol for? Shooting coconuts out of the trees?

My list: laptop, and satellite mobile, LOTS of battery packs, razor (I REFUSE to grow a beard under ANY circumstances), the magical everlasting tub of ice-cream, a fridge and a toolbox. And a telescope would be good as well.

Oh yes and toilet paper. Sorry to be practical... but that's just essential!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 18, 2002)

A telescope!! That's an excellent idea...think of all the stars you could see from a deserted island!
I went to Hawaii and I WAS IN HEAVEN! *swoons*
All the stars...it was...wow!
We went to the beach at night...and while my brothers and sisters were hiding eachother's clothes and taking weird pictures of eachother with my uncle I just lay on the beach and looked at the sky...my aunt thought I was sick because I was lying on the ground for so long...
hehe...And then it got really dark and they couldn't find me...it was funny.
But I LOVE the stars...so I'd want a telescope too.


And by the by...what IS the pistol for?!


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 18, 2002)

Seagulls are good eating... that's what I thought the pistol was for.

Plus shooting down any spitbombers that attack.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 18, 2002)

Seagulls are rats with wings...

Hey...why do seagulls fly over the sea?

Hehe!

Because if they flew over the bay they'd be BAY-gulls.  

Get it?! Bay-gulls...bagels...

Ok...


----------



## Snaga (Oct 18, 2002)

I bet seagulls taste oily. I dont fancy eating them at all... especially not lead-impregnated sea-gulls. Stick to the coconuts.

OK Wonks I like everything about you... apart from that joke. Sorry.

Of course the stars would be totally different in the Southern Hemisphere. Yay the Southern Cross!! On the laptop I conveniently brought I would dial up through my satellite mobile to the internet to get hold of a S. Hemisphere star chart.

Telescope is kinda handy for spotting pirate ships on the horizon and suchlike I have heard.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tar-Ancalime _
> *what would you bring with you *



1.Many many good books (Tolkien included first and foremost of course)
2.All of my best friends
3.My computer (connected to the net)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree, Snags! And as I've never seen the Southern stars outside a planetarium I'd bring a star chart too!! And I'd learn all the names of the stars...
Lord knows I'd have the time.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmmm... I'd probably bring a longsword and my LOTR books then spend the rest of my life playing and reading LOTR


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

By yourself?


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2002)

Obviously he'd be playing with Wilson... Isn't it blantantly obvious..? I almost said duh, but I've decided that from now on I am not going to be lazy... I will type "Isn't it blantantly obvious?"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

I think instead of "duh" or "Isn't that blatantly obvious?" you should say, 'SCREECH!" It'd be much funnier.

And I've decided that since I can't live without British accents I'll bring some lovely British boys to my island too.  What's a deserted island without delicious accents?!


----------



## Frodorocks (Nov 4, 2002)

A laptop (with internet) even though that's pretty much impossible, The Lord of the Rings, Pen and Paper, A life time supply of snickers, a hatchet, a knife, and a magnifying glass. Oh, and a speedboat.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 9, 2002)

hmmmm, a dune buggy, ROPE! always bring rope  . a lifetime supply of batteries, matches, and flashlights. packaged food, some sort of trakcing device (in case I start to go insane) annnnnnnnnnnnddd.....Legolas


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 14, 2002)

I'd like to ammend my list...
Magic pockets would be nice..but not realistic.

I'd bring my looover, hehe, my collection of books...yeah...I know...but I can't live without 'em! A telescope and star chart, my laptop and a solar powered battery thing and a wireless internet card! And hmmm...a credit card...so I can order things online in case I need them! 

Hehe...and I'd have to bring my makeup...cos I can't let people see me without it! Not that I'm THAT ugly...troll maybe...but no ogre!  Just that I'm self conscious.


----------

